# Anyone fish 1000 Islands? Help with vacation.



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been taking a vacation to Erie the second week of May since time began.... I was thinking of something different this year. I primarily fish for walleye but am an opportunist and will chase other fish as well. 
Would the 1000 island area be a good choice as a new adventure? I would like fishing to be excellent as well as just a good adventure without too many people cluttering up things. 

I'm a decent fisherman and do OK finding fish. Being my first time there could I get on the fish in a reasonable amount of time so it would be a memorable trip.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Any suggestions on where to stay? (And Island would be great) Any idea on where to fish to start with?

Finally.... If not 1000 islands..... where would you suggest?

Thanks for any thoughts on this...


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

I have fished 1000 islands once. From my little experience there, there was quality fish there. I was in a bass tournament, so I couldn't tell you the first thing about walleye fishing there. My problem was finding the fish, but the fish we found were good quality. It wasn't uncommon for us to pull smallmouth out of 50ft of water. Lake champlain is a bit of a farther drive in upstate New York, but I really enjoy fishing it (again for bass). It is my favorite lake to fish north of Tennessee.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Stayed many times at Ivy Lea Club in Ontario:http://www.ivylea.ca

Fantastic fishing for everything you could want!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1000 Islands is one of the best fisherys in North America.
This should be on everyone that likes multi specie fishing' list.
BASS, ESOX and WALLEYES galore...

I havent been there since 2008 but am dying to get back.
Have stayed in Clayton, Chamount Bay, Goose Bay and Chipewa Bay
From what i know the northern area of Chipewa Bay into the river is best known for ## of eyes. 

The great thing about this area is that you can target anything you want and most likely do well. And on the nasty weather days there are great inland lakes within 30 minutes or less. If you would like more info/details feel free to PM me but I dont have alot of info on lodging .


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The fishery is protected by slot limits and closed all winter. It's an adventure just driving to this lake. 60 miles of back roads with no towns or residents in sight. Only camp on the lake and the walleye are huge. Most of our fish were throw backs because they were too big (over 21"). You can only keep the fish you can eat for the day between 15-21". The pike are another story. You will catch them fishing for walleye or you can target them in the back bays with top water lures and spoons, and man do they hit all the way to the boat. Many hit our spoons as we pulled them out of the water beside the boat. Largest walleye for my boat was 27" (twice), with many being 21-25". Largest pike was only 30" (twice also), most were 22-28".

They give you an orientation with a map of the hot spots and tell you how to fish. You can't go wrong on this large lake. Fly-in quality for a drive in price.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have been taking a vacation to Erie the second week of May since time began.... I was thinking of something different this year. I primarily fish for walleye but am an opportunist and will chase other fish as well.
> Would the 1000 island area be a good choice as a new adventure? I would like fishing to be excellent as well as just a good adventure without too many people cluttering up things.
> 
> I'm a decent fisherman and do OK finding fish. Being my first time there could I get on the fish in a reasonable amount of time so it would be a memorable trip.
> ...


I would stay with the Lake Erie trip ? But the 1000 Islands area is great. Have never fished there But have buddies who have, You can catch everything. Plenty of nice places to stay. They do have a short season ? Warms up late there ? Might want to call resorts or local guides for thoughts on what bite then ?

But I still would stay on Lake Erie. Unless it is a trip to the Fla keys in the winter ? And then I would say go there.


----------



## BigBourb (Mar 19, 2013)

fished there when i was a young boy with my dad Auggie, that is what all his friends called him those were the best memories i remember fishing in our old wooden boat filling it with so many perch we were standing in them fed everyone in camp and had a blast wish we could all go back in time and do it again these days it just isn't the same and my dad is gone sure miss him


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been there five or six times. It's simply world class. Every where looks fishy and you know what, everywhere is fishy. I love to smallmouth fish more than anything else and that is simply outstanding. But there are unlimited possibilities. As long as the weather cooperates its about as much of a sure thing as anywhere I know of. Love the place.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

If someone would hit 1000 islands, would you stay in the US waters side? Or would you also do canada and get canada fishing license?


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Champlain! Not the best walleye waters, but outstanding bass and pike fishing. Henry's Sportsmans Cottages in Alburgh, VT.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

1000 islands is a great fishery but understand that they call it 1000 islands for a reason. A lot of those islands are just under the surface and you can get stuck on one like I did, as they are not marked!! I was tooling along at about 30mph and came to an instant stop. Just be aware!!

As far as fishing though, I tore of the large mouth and small mouth.


----------

